# Swedish gov on swedens prepardness



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

Migth be of interest, the Swedish gouverment (left wing) has investigated swedens civil prepardness in case of a major crisis, how resilliat are we, and if not so, what areas needs to improve. 

The report stated that within a week of a major crisis starvation mode is expeced becuase they found out the civil athorities really had no backup what so ever, people would have to make do with what they had and basicly most civil athorities would not work that well, if at all. 

The report also stated that we cant really expect or plan for outside support, because if we are in a major crisis, so are others and they will/should look after themself fst. We must deal with our own shit ourself. 

The right wing parties has stated Sweden should join NATO to be sure of outside support in a bad situation, and the social democrats says that we must improve our own capibilit, they have just not put forth any plans ye (but they wanted the report to base the planning on so that ok I think).

But for about the last year, swedish MSM and gouv erment has repeatedly brought up the subject of prepardness, that people must understand that when SHTF they are on their own for an onknown amont of time. The have hade free courses in what you need and how to survive shorter shut downs of everything... and will it is a good thing they are educating and informing.. but... I wounder if they kind of know shit is comming but cant really warn us to directly. 

time will tell I guess.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Finland has its **** together , look to them ...


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Governments number one priority is themselves.....


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Finland has its **** together , look to them ...


The finns do a lot of things right, I agree. And yes, we should look at them to see what they do and how it would work here. But at least the report states that we have problems and that is a good start.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> The finns do a lot of things right, I agree. And yes, we should look at them to see what they do and how it would work here. But at least the report states that we have problems and that is a good start.


Having Problems with the Religion of Peace is so rare over the last 14 hundred years


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it a possibility that Sweden is spending so much on immigration, there is not enough left for other things like preparedness?

I've read a few stories that have stated the retirement age is going up simply to help pay for immigration.

Thoughts?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> Having Problems with the Religion of Peace is so rare over the last 14 hundred years


oh, a lot more can happen then that, thinking that they are the only possible threat is not really that smart, right?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Robie said:


> Is it a possibility that Sweden is spending so much on immigration, there is not enough left for other things like preparedness?
> 
> I've read a few stories that have stated the retirement age is going up simply to help pay for immigration.
> 
> Thoughts?


yes, the cost of immigration is absolutley taking a big chunk on our economy. they are partly raisning the age for retierment (depends on diffrent thing) and that might in part be to immigration, but also, people in Sweden live wery long, I think we are 2nd in the world regarding how old we get in general.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> oh, a lot more can happen then that, thinking that they are the only possible threat is not really that smart, right?


A couple of "threats" just from that one population group....

Having the resources to just take care of them in a shtf scenario...

Then, the big one....keeping them under control when when the shtf does happen.

From what I have seen worldwide, the muslim immigrants don't deal very well with not getting their way.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Robie said:


> A couple of "threats" just from that one population group....
> 
> Having the resources to just take care of them in a shtf scenario...
> 
> ...


I dont really think that will be a major problem in a big crisis. They dont know nature (by and large), cant hunt, fish, are afraid of forests and are dependent on gouverment handouts and such. Sure they can riot and stuff, but that are minor problems (if you are somewere else). I would say they are those that would break first. they will have no support and no were to go.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> yes, the cost of immigration is absolutley taking a big chunk on our economy. they are partly raisning the age for retierment (depends on diffrent thing) and that might in part be to immigration, but also, people in Sweden live wery long, I think we are 2nd in the world regarding how old we get in general.


This won't help....



> Perhaps it seemed like a good idea at the time, or at least humanitarian. Sweden let 163,000 "refugees" into their once-idyllic country last year, and government officials assured wary citizens that they would aid the economy.
> 
> But a new report from the state-funded broadcaster says that just 494 - or 0.30306748466258% - have found jobs. Now that's a low number: You'd have to triple it just to get to 1%.


https://www.dailywire.com/news/1854...d-sweden-now-have-jobs-joseph-curl#exit-modal

On one hand, you are keeping Swedes in the workforce longer while on the other hand, there is either no work or no desire to work for the immigrants.

I've always been a member of the club that says..."Charity begins at home"


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Best be prepared to deal with the flinging poo yourself. I wouldn't count on the Government for help. They will help themselves and the elite. Same goes for other countries. Don't look to them for help. Do they know something's coming? If they are looking around the world, eyes wide open, and being realistic, they do.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Well...back to your original post.

This is the reason this forum exists...to cope with "be prepared" scenarios.

I for one will not be looking at the government for anything...nada, zilch.

Those that do will be hugely disappointed.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Best be prepared to deal with the flinging poo yourself. *I wouldn't count on the Government for help.* They will help themselves and the elite. Same goes for other countries. Don't look to them for help. Do they know something's coming? If they are looking around the world, eyes wide open, and being realistic, they do.


And that is what the gov it selfs says, and our gov should not be dependent on NATO (USA) for support either, people should be prepard to deal with problems themself, but so also should all levels of goverment, prioritize and plans to deal with problems is importent on all levels.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> Best be prepared to deal with the flinging poo yourself. I wouldn't count on the Government for help. They will help themselves and the elite. Same goes for other countries. Don't look to them for help. Do they know something's coming? If they are looking around the world, eyes wide open, and being realistic, they do.


I read yesterday someplace....as of now, there are 270 million immigrants worldwide.

If anyone thinks that number either can't or won't have a negative impact on the social condition of planet earth, I have some ocean front land in Nebraska for sale.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Well, well, well ...... look who Santie Claus done went and dug up from under the Christmas Tree!

Hey Swede! Ooga Chaka


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> oh, a lot more can happen then that, thinking that they are the only possible threat is not really that smart, right?


They (The Swarthy Ones are among you & your Women) make other threats ( Global Warming ) ( The Russian Menace) ( Bark Beetle disease ) ( Fur Shaming and an end to fur trade ) (Chinese Lumber) (SAAB downsizing ) are not as dire at this juncture ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The poor Svedes, their women are being raped and assaulted and your joke of Law enforcement, agrees that it was her fault and do nothing to these animals.
If it were in the USA, there would be a steady stream of dead muzzles. Which is long overdue anyhow.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> Well, well, well ...... look who Santie Claus done went and dug up from under the Christmas Tree!
> 
> Hey Swede! Ooga Chaka


Oh I drop by from time to time, but it is complicated for me to be here, just look at this thread and how some members thinks it is smart to bring up all kinds of things ands misunderstandings about sweden just because... something. It is kind of boring, if you understand


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

I bet venturing into No Go Zone (Islamic neighborhood ) in a larger City in your country is not boring over next few years ...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Oh I drop by from time to time, but it is complicated for me to be here, just look at this thread and how some members thinks it is smart to bring up all kinds of things ands misunderstandings about sweden just because... something. It is kind of boring, if you understand


My apologies.

Good luck with the prepping.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Migth be of interest, the Swedish gouverment (left wing) has investigated swedens civil prepardness in case of a major crisis, how resilliat are we, and if not so, what areas needs to improve.
> 
> ...


Hi Swedishsocialist. That (any) government would say (admit to) this is astonishing. If anything, ours hides the reality that they are not the end-all be-all solution and rescue. Many here might find fault with Sweden's ways - but damn, there is that. Thanks much for sharing this, and good luck with your prepping.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Yep...not like furreners from Europe have any misconceptions and opinions about Americans, huh? 
But, good to see you back, and while I imagine its kind of scary, at least your government sort of admits the shortcomings.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Coastie dad said:


> Yep...not like furreners from Europe have any misconceptions and opinions about Americans, huh?
> But, good to see you back, and while I imagine its kind of scary, *at least your government sort of admits the shortcomings*.


Yes, it is a good thing, there are other problems they dont want to admit, but this is something atleast. This dont mean that anything will be done, but it increases the odds I would say.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Yes, it is a good thing, there are other problems they dont want to admit, but this is something atleast. This dont mean that anything will be done, but it increases the odds I would say.


How do you feel about Israel (The tiny Jewish State ) having its Capital in Jerusalem and having US embassy moved there ?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> How do you feel about Israel (The tiny Jewish State ) having its Capital in Jerusalem and having US embassy moved there ?


I dont really think to much about it, the entier place is a total mess (mid east) but I think Israel can decide for it self were it should have its capital, why and how could I have an opinion on that? And if US moves its embassy, no concern of mine because im neither american or an israel.


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

So if Sweden brings the ME Problems home ( Huge numbers of middle easterners ) that should interest you ( As much as if the Swedish embassy is moved to Jerusalem for some unG-dly reason ...


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Gator Monroe said:


> So if Sweden brings the ME Problems home ( Huge numbers of middle easterners ) that should interest you ( As much as if the Swedish embassy is moved to Jerusalem for some unG-dly reason ...


gee. wounder if that topic has been discussed before on this forum... (hint, yes).

and you really should leave it to me what I should worry about and what not, or are you some kind of socialist?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'll be darned! Swede, you're not dead afterall!
Figured those refugees had finally found you.

I kid.
Good to see you!


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Yes, it is a good thing, there are other problems they dont want to admit, but this is something atleast. This dont mean that anything will be done, but it increases the odds I would say.


What do you think they should be doing?


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

Robie said:


> What do you think they should be doing?


back in the days, sweden had foodsupplies for 3 months for all in Sweden, bunkers of oil if we could not import. Had supplies to repair or support all critical infrastructure, bombshelters and bunkers all over for people to take cover in. That would be a good start, or at least have supplies for our armed forces, we dont at the moment, they are dependent on the same supplychain as everyone else, because that was more efficiant for taxpayers money some right wing retards thougt while they were in charge som decade ago.

we hade an entire gov department that had as mission to see to it that the civilian part of Sweden could deal with a major crisis, most likely a full scale invasion from the soviet union. all gone.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds very expensive.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Oh I drop by from time to time, but it is complicated for me to be here, just look at this thread and how some members thinks it is smart to bring up all kinds of things ands misunderstandings about sweden just because... something. It is kind of boring, if you understand


Boring?



Gator Monroe said:


> I bet venturing into No Go Zone (Islamic neighborhood ) in a larger City in your country is not boring over next few years ...


Living in fear in your own country can't possibly be boring. Being disarmed is downright frightening!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I can only hope the best for the Swedish people.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

I spent 3 years in Germany during the mid 60's.

Even if I had the chance, I don't think I'd go back.

Such great memories I don't want shattered.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Wait until the muzslime bastards burn down the SAAB factories because they don't have halal meat only in them.

They are starting that shit here in the nearby big city.

They are near a Polish enclave, and are complaining about Golemo making and displaying pork filled sausages.

The don't like it that the supermarkets are selling pork products either.

Time for these/their asses to be shipped right out.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> I spent 3 years in Germany during the mid 60's.
> 
> Even if I had the chance, I don't think I'd go back.
> 
> Such great memories I don't want shattered.


I don't like thinking about Germany. The people I knew and their children don't deserve the hell Merkel has brought them.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> Oh I drop by from time to time, but it is complicated for me to be here, just look at this thread and how some members thinks it is smart to bring up all kinds of things ands misunderstandings about sweden just because... something. It is kind of boring, if you understand


Complicated?

Now Swede .... it cant be to damn hard 'cause ya have posted over a thousand times here, huh? Heck we got many hundreds of red blooded Americans that can't make it past 20 posts!

Like I have told ya before, we are glad you are here, but you fully understand that we are quite aware what massive immigration of a foreign culture will do to our beloved Republic. We see it in an advanced stage in your beloved Sweden. Not to mention ..... your a damn socialist and ya like it! Reminds me of Little Suzy in High School, see she liked ..... oh well, never mind ... that's another tale.

Yep, were gonna nail ya on it ..... but I think ya like it and find the contrasting worldviews an intelligent dialogue.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think that a lot of governments try and get there citizens to prepare for known, likely to happen weather events and accidents - car, train derailment, fires . Nothing wrong and everything right about that. The US does that and anyone who can read English can use the material FEMA.gov.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Complicated?
> 
> Reminds me of Little Suzy in High School, see she liked ..... oh well, never mind ... that's another tale.


Most would rather hear THIS story than the stupidity Euro Governments!


----------



## Gator Monroe (Jul 29, 2017)

The Browning of Sweden is on the horizon ...


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Gator Monroe said:


> The Browning of Sweden is on the horizon ...


They will change the entire county's gene pool thru rape.
Blonde hair and blue eyes will be dark hair and brown eyes just like Sicily when invaded by the Moors.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Sweden is completely f-cked up. They teach their men to be completely non-aggressive and more like women, they pay everything for hundreds of thousands of "refugees" who they welcome in, they're on track to become the country with the highest rape rate in the world, they're afraid to prosecute the huge crime rate happening right under their noses, etc., etc.

Sweden is paying so much government money for the migrants that they have little for welfare, pensions, health care, schooling, housing, etc. for their own people. Where will they get the money to prepare for a SHTF situation? It's all pie-in-the-sky talk.

The SHTF situation they should be worried about is the result of bringing so many Muslims in.


----------

